# what is the final verdict on Zencut



## WFTOWERS (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Guys: I am looking to buy a cutter and I was leaning towards the puma and after reading the posts found out that zencut is the same as gcc. My question is what is the final verdict is the zencut worth it? Thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Always be aware that re-branded equipment may sacrifice some of the original machine to meet a price point.....Some times the differences are hard to find and quantify.....But one thing that stuck out for me was software......Zencut does not come with Great Cut...


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I would agree with Royce...zencut is not an exact copy of the GCC...made by them to specs given..and it does not come with greatcut...Lincoln is made by Ford...but so was the Pinto...


----------



## WFTOWERS (Aug 24, 2010)

You guys make a good point, but toyota makes lexus and most models are the same car with more expensive options. So for the same $1500 do I go for a puma III, graphtec ce5000 or a zencut black? I am using it mainly for garment decorating (vinyl, twill and rhinestone). 

Thanks for your help


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Out of those you mentioned, the Graphtec CE5000-60 all the way.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have had a Roland GX 24..sold it...and I have purchased two Puma III and one Jaguar...(one Puma went to a relative). I am very happy with the GCC line. I have zero experience with the Graphtec or zencut


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

The zencut black actually seems pretty nice. IIRC it's a relabeled GCC.

If you search regarding the graphtec it gets a lot of praise for being fast, great tracking and the ability to cut very fine details.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

All of these machines are good ones. 

GreatCut is pretty easy to use in my opinion. You really cannot go wrong with any of these machines. The Puma would be the least expensive, although I do not know what the Zencut is going for.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Zencuts do not ship with GCC software....


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

here is another thread on the zencut
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t108542.html


----------



## WFTOWERS (Aug 24, 2010)

royce uscutter told me today that it now ships with greatcuts


----------



## WFTOWERS (Aug 24, 2010)

does the roland gx24 have enough downward pressure to cut rhinestone stencil material?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

WFTOWERS said:


> does the roland gx24 have enough downward pressure to cut rhinestone stencil material?


Yes it does.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You will probably get a better answer in a thread that is not discussing Zencut.....


----------



## WFTOWERS (Aug 24, 2010)

i got the zencut black and it does come with great cuts. all parts are gcc and the instructions are from gcc so far it is great


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

That is interesting as I have not been able to find and/or confirm that at US Cutter....Thank you!


----------



## wolverine34 (Mar 29, 2011)

i would go with the GCC. spent alot of time and searching before i made my mind up and bought a GCC expert-24. give a call to imprintables warehouse. they will help you get started. ask for steven realy nice and helpful guy.


----------



## WFTOWERS (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks, I bought the zen black GCC confirmed it was the jaguar. Disk comes with great cuts and the voucher code to get gc software is right on the front of the disk. There is an instruction sheet that takes you through the steps for getting great cuts. Also when you buy extra blade holders it is the gcc one. all drivers chosen are gcc drivers. It works great.


----------



## wolverine34 (Mar 29, 2011)

hoping mine comes soon. already to try it out. everyone else is haven fun why can't I. lol


----------

